# Uber testing new Thumbs Up/Thumbs down/Emoji rating system



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

http://fortune.com/2015/12/15/emoji-uber-ratings/


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

While the thumbs up/down is fairly simple, the emojis would have my asking questions. Will Uber de-activate for neutral emojis or only for sad face emojis?

Whatever it does, I would hope that this time around, Uber would explain to the users what it takes the ratings to mean and their effect on the driver.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Uber runs a lot of tests and experiments. As fun as it is to speculate, I wouldn't put much thought into it until Uber signals a larger roll-out.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

Just reporting what I read. And I don't read about any tests they do, so enlighten us with some info. I'd like to read about them.


----------



## UberAted (Oct 29, 2015)

The new method of rating started here in Oz last week. What it means is that now the rating system is based on a 3 tier system rather than a 5 tier system. Where as before a rider could have rated you a 4 he no longer has that option so you will either get a 1* or 3*.

My rating up until last Thursday was 4.91 but on the weekend, over a two day period and 8 trips my weekly average dropped to 4.0. That is the lowest weekly rating since I started 3 months and 350 trips ago.

No way am I going to continue driving and see my rating, which I worked very hard to achieve, plummet. When Uber go back to the 5 tier rating system and fully instruct riders on how the system operates I will resume driving.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

UberAted said:


> The new method of rating started here in Oz last week. What it means is that now the rating system is based on a 3 tier system rather than a 5 tier system. Where as before a rider could have rated you a 4 he no longer has that option so you will either get a 1* or 3*.
> 
> My rating up until last Thursday was 4.91 but on the weekend, over a two day period and 8 trips my weekly average dropped to 4.0. That is the lowest weekly rating since I started 3 months and 350 trips ago.
> 
> No way am I going to continue driving and see my rating, which I worked very hard to achieve, plummet. When Uber go back to the 5 tier rating system and fully instruct riders on how the system operates I will resume driving.


If you're in this group your rating will be calculated, stored, and evaluated differently. Your new "3-tier rating" is separate to your previous "5-star rating" (as they are on different scales). Rest assured that Uber works hard to minimise the impacts of market tests on drivers.

If you have any questions please feel free to contact your city's support team!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber is flailing around, trying all sorts of pointless shit to keep themselves afloat. They are re-arranging the chairs up on deck while they hemorrhage money below deck.

Don't get too wrapped up in your Uber rating. They're not going to exist long enough for it to really matter.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

glados said:


> If you're in this group your rating will be calculated, stored, and evaluated differently. Your new "3-tier rating" is separate to your previous "5-star rating" (as they are on different scales). Rest assured that Uber works hard to minimise the impacts of market tests on drivers.
> 
> If you have any questions please feel free to contact your city's support team!


Thanks Glados; your posts are always entertaining.


----------



## UberAted (Oct 29, 2015)

glados said:


> If you're in this group your rating will be calculated, stored, and evaluated differently. Your new "3-tier rating" is separate to your previous "5-star rating" (as they are on different scales). Rest assured that Uber works hard to minimise the impacts of market tests on drivers.
> 
> If you have any questions please feel free to contact your city's support team!


So how can you explain my average over 8 trips of being 4.0. It's never been that low since I started.

btw, I did send an email and all I received was a generic reply

_*It's sad to hear that you're getting demotivated due to your ratings concern.

I appreciate you sharing this information with me though there are things I have to clarify with you.

First, as I can see on your last 300+ trips, you have nothing to worry about because your current average rating is in good standing. I can also tell that you have purely good intentions from your statement the way you provide extra effort to your riders.

Secondly, remember that we use mathematical calculation of your last 500 trips. If there's a potential issue that you may have to improve, we will surely notify you. Rest-assured that we will not let your hardship go down the drain.

Lastly, if you continue to drive more often, there'll be more chances of you getting 5 stars rather than leaving your current standing.

We are proactive in checking the rating system to ensure that it is transparent all through out.

I hope to see you on the road moving forward

Feel free to reach out again if you have another concern.*_


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

You did not mention in your post whether you had been worried that Uber would


UberAted said:


> _* let your hardship go down the drain.*_


If you had been worrying about your hardship going down the drain, then worry no longer; your hardship is safe.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

They don't want to loose anymore drivers due to ratings. lol The brilliance of these idiots never ceases to amaze!! I bet Uber lost some very good people(drivers) due to the rating system now in place and are now trying to figure out a way to keep a lot of inexperienced newbies( like myself ) active so they can continue to be viable. lol A lot of hedge-fund pension money gonna be down the drain with these geniuses mark my words! I can easily visualize a bunch mentally ill drivers transporting a bunch of mentally ill passengers around because normal people on both sides are gonna move on to bigger and better things! I know driver less cars are coming and I would bet my bottom dollar that Uber will be no where to be found when that happens. lol


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> I know driver less cars are coming and I would bet my bottom dollar that Uber will be no where to be found when that happens. lol


Uber is leading the development of self-driving cars in its Advanced Technologies Center.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Total BS just add the tip option that's what we need.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Get off the rating completely. Anyone has a complain about the driver can send email.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

"Did your ride meet your expectations? Yes or No? Please explain your answer. Thank you and have a great day."


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

glados said:


> Uber is leading the development of self-driving cars in its Advanced Technologies Center.


Where is the center located? next door to superman's fortress of solitude? lol Uber is a one hit wonder and needs to go public fast and Mark Suckerberg knows it. To think that the whole automotive industry is gonna sit on its hands while Uber goes into the Automotive industry and takes that over as well? Is laughable.. Without supervision those Uber cars are gonna look worse than the New York city subways did in the 70" and 80s. and they're gonna have to pay to maintain them.. In short slave labor will become cheaper with the advent of technology and it' will still be cheaper to have us humans transport other humans around and take the brunt of the responsibility and the risk.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.uberatc.com/
Classic...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Backdash said:


> http://www.uberatc.com/
> Classic...


Not the _best_ website I've ever seen, to be fair. Just a black box on a page with some spin about Uber "seamlessly" (dooshbag word of the moment) opening up cities.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Backdash said:


> http://www.uberatc.com/
> Classic...


the quality of that website is comparable to something a high school student would produce in a webmaster class in 2002


----------

